# bbq ....new date sept 28 /meet and greet at my house.



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia and i r wanting to host a bca get together. in my front yard/porch if it rains lots of parking, maybe bbq from 5-6, . here is a link to my view. there r so many members from the area I have not met and others from the big city I havent seen in a long time.so i thought i would put this out here. We can schedule a time for waterfront time if anyone wants to as well. I have to be there or we can have the meet there. its right across from my house so..........

im on hatzic lake.
thoughts and suggestions? maybe pot luck? bring you own chairs, blanket to sit on.

Google Image Result for http://www.mission.ca/wp-content/themes/live-work-play/images/slideshow/summer/hatzic-lake2.jpg


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh man that sounds like fun. You might need it to be a bit longer if you plan on having a swap meet and bbq. It could be an open house type thing, maybe? People could drop in for a bit and leave when they please. I'm not sure. I guess it would depend on how many people were interested. I'm unfortunately out of town that weekend so I wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh for sure open to times that suit everyone. just thought if there was a set time anyone who wants to buy or sell will know for sure that during specific times stuff will be out.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool. I'd likely stop by to meet some more BCAers.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Would you mind if I brought my bow and waded out into the weeds to bowfish the carp? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Daaang I'm out of town. Another time!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Would you mind if I brought my bow and waded out into the weeds to bowfish the carp?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


if u can cathc em, go ahead. there r sure a lot of weeds.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Daaang I'm out of town. Another time!


if this one works out we can always do it next year too.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like this is not going ahead. maybe it can be planned for another time. thanks for the responses.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought claudia was coming for a visit anyway. apparently I don't rate it unless you guys came...............lol. i will be in my yard singing.....one is a lonely number. Immus 21 was going to come.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd be up for it but I can't walk ATM


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Dang! I just realized how close you are. I woulda come!  For sure it would be nice to plan it for another time. Spitfire is just up around the corner. I could go up and wheel barrow him down if he's still not walking. LMAO!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I thought claudia was coming for a visit anyway. apparently I don't rate it unless you guys came...............lol. i will be in my yard singing.....one is a lonely number. Immus 21 was going to come.


If u cancel how can i come  plus is a sunday, u know my sundays are special 



spit.fire said:


> I'd be up for it but I can't walk ATM


What happen to u my friend?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Claudia said:


> If u cancel how can i come  plus is a sunday, u know my sundays are special
> 
> What happen to u my friend?


Fractured my leg and did a bunch of muscle damage throughout my leg and pelvic area, also sprained my knee


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Fractured my leg and did a bunch of muscle damage throughout my leg and pelvic area, also sprained my knee


Omg that sounds painful, u better take it easy miter


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

owie.................


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Did this happen?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Did this happen?


Ended up getting canceled but was a good idea...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i only had 1 person commit but we can aim for the 28th of september. that gives everyone a chance to plan better.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> i only had 1 person commit but we can aim for the 28th of september. that gives everyone a chance to plan better.


I might be up for it, wife's due date is that weekend so it'll be hit or miss


----------

